# Website Name Suggestions



## MiCHELLE_MUA (Mar 11, 2010)

Okay so heres the deal: My friend Elisa and I are getting together and working on our Make-up portfolios. We are currently in the works of making a website to showcase our portfolios. We would also like the website to consist of a make-uo blog where we talk about whats new and what current projects we are working on... Theres just one problem.. We are stuck! We are trying and trying to think of a name but ehhh it's so hard to stick to one lol. As of right now our ideas consists of;

- Sultry Artistry

- Sultry Rouge

- Rouge Vixen

- Rougeistas.

We are looking for something fresh, new and catchy. Something that could work as a cute Portfolio and blog name. If you ladies &amp; gentlemen have any ideas, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE post them! =D We would appreciate it SO much!

Thanks in advance!

xo; Michelle

PS; heres a link to my older portfolio. ARTISTY.

If any one of you guys is a web and/or graphic designer please let me know! please please please. &lt;3


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 12, 2010)

What about Sugar Mamas


----------



## Darla (Mar 12, 2010)

I like that Carolyn but Sugar Mamas makes me think of cooking not makeup.

i think you need something with makeup or beauty in the title. *Sultry Artistry in Makeup*?

As for just starting, if you have not experience set up a free account with www.blogspot.com. They have dozens of templates and they are very easy to use. It will take you no time start making blog entries.


----------



## MiCHELLE_MUA (Mar 12, 2010)

When i saw "Suga Mamas" I giggled because it's an inside joke nick name ;D but i love it hah. I think i really like Sultry Rouge, (rouge meaning cosmetic used to make the lip/cheeks red, like red lipstick or blush)


----------



## esha (Mar 13, 2010)

Aspire to Desire: a Makeup Blog

A Thirst for Makeup

Makeup Craves

Thesaurus.com becomes your best friend


----------



## LilDee (Mar 13, 2010)

What about "Bella Rouge" ?


----------



## esha (Mar 13, 2010)

I like that one LilDee


----------



## Lucy (Mar 27, 2010)

sultry sirens?


----------

